# Apprentice Resume/C.V. - A personal website and Youtube channel?



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Creative, yes.
Different, yes.
WOT, probably.

Everyone's different, but for me I prefer to read.
Sure some things videos do well at.
In general if I had a choice to read about something or watch a video, I would read.
Maybe I'm old school. But the employers are an older generation.
So in your case I probably wouldn't take the time to watch it.

Good luck.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

don't take this the wrong way.


if you are going to make a video showing how to do something, and you really want to impress, then everything has to be perfect.

for a DIYer, that video showing the operation (but not the wiring or programming steps) of your motor ckt is nice,

for a professional installer, the wiring looks sloppy, you haven't used connectors, the wiring isn't straight, and it looks DIY.

for those reasons, I wouldn't use that to apply for a job. Perhaps I'm being harsh ( I am, after all, just an irritable old man), but if I was hiring you I would be more interested in your wiring skills, and seeing how sloppy the inside of those boxes was as well, and not much into the fact that your controls work.


like I said, hope you take this in the spirit that was intended, your results may vary.


----------



## Belectr (Dec 16, 2017)

active1 said:


> Creative, yes.
> Different, yes.
> WOT, probably.
> 
> ...


Something to consider. Thanks


----------



## Belectr (Dec 16, 2017)

wildleg said:


> don't take this the wrong way.
> 
> 
> if you are going to make a video showing how to do something, and you really want to impress, then everything has to be perfect.
> ...


Yes, I kind of felt the same way about the motor control ckt too. Thanks for your input.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

If you feel you have some really good stuff on Youtube, then list it under 'hobbies' ..."I have a YT channel with electrical projects I've done."

I done quite a bit of hiring, and would never spend the time looking at something like that.

Knocking on the door still works best IMO.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

When a boss is looking at resumes / applications, they may have a pile of 20, 30, or more. Not good time management to spend 5 minutes reading each app front to back, then checking on referred links like Linkedin, Youtube, etc.

Works like this many times.
Scanned fast and sorted in different piles.
Many times you get apps that don't even match the posted job qualifications.
Like if it's posted the job is for a licensed electrician, and to include that on the resume / app. But half many not have that, so they go in 1 pile of rejected. Ether they didn't meet the qualifications or didn't follow directions. Not until it's down to a few are the applications closely looked at. But again you can't spend a ton of time on it.


----------

